# Flowers within flowers



## Desi (Aug 22, 2016)

C&C welcome




Flowers Within Flowers by Desi595, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the shallow DOF - macro ?
and everything else other than that thin plane is OOF a bit so the attention is right in the middle.


----------



## Desi (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, Macro.  Using the 105mm macro.  Handheld.  Love that lense.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2016)

Excellent


----------

